

Scientists double the mouse brain with a single human gene - albertzeyer
http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2015/02/xeroxed-gene-may-have-paved-way-large-human-brain

======
JoeAltmaier
So, how smart are the mice? That's the big question.

